# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A  rinon dashuria?

## pranvera bica

Plot  opinione ka per femrat qe dashurojne!Disa thone qe dashuria e zbukuron,disa thone e fisnikeron . disa e ben femren te jete ne qender te vemendjes etj.etj.

Une kam nje mendim te bukur nuk di sa e perkrahni Ju n.q.se jo jepni versionet tuaja.

FEMRA QE DASHURON ,NUK PLAKET SHPEJT. :syte zemra:

----------


## gjakushi

> Plot  opinione ka per femrat qe dashurojne!Disa thone qe dashuria e zbukuron,disa thone e fisnikeron . disa e ben femren te jete ne qender te vemendjes etj.etj.
> 
> Une kam nje mendim te bukur nuk di sa e perkrahni Ju n.q.se jo jepni versionet tuaja.
> 
> FEMRA QE DASHURON ,NUK PLAKET SHPEJT.



Rralle here mund te gjejshe keshtu margaritare mendimesh qe te shtyjne te meditosh!

Pajtohem me te gjitha dhe tanim me shkojne verdalle mendimet , si duket mashkulli qe dashuron! Mendoj se nese femra rinohet, ai blerohet !

----------


## Besoja

Nuk jam pak fare dakort.Femra,ashtu si edhe mashkulli nuk mund të dashurojë gjithë jetën e rrjedhimisht të mos plaket.Dihet që me kalimin e viteve,vëndin e dashurisë e zë respekti,dhëmbshuria,etj.Ja më pyet ti mua ose unë ty shoqja ime e fëmijërisë.
Akoma e dashuron bashkëshortin apo tani vetëm se e do për hir të asaj kohe të bukur që keni kaluar.Unë të them të drejtën,bashkëshorten tani nuk e dashuroj më por natyrisht që e dua dhe e respektoj.Një puthje tani nuk na drithëron më.Një prekje nuk na çon më në qiellin e shtatë.Eh.Ikën ato.

----------


## amela1

Femra e dashuruar jo nuk plaket asnjehere ama vdes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Plot  opinione ka per femrat qe dashurojne!Disa thone qe dashuria e zbukuron,disa thone e fisnikeron . disa e ben femren te jete ne qender te vemendjes etj.etj.
> 
> Une kam nje mendim te bukur nuk di sa e perkrahni Ju n.q.se jo jepni versionet tuaja.
> 
> FEMRA QE DASHURON ,NUK PLAKET SHPEJT.


shume e vertete. Dashuria te zbukuron, te jep jete.  :syte zemra:

----------


## xlindax

> Plot  opinione ka per femrat qe dashurojne!Disa thone qe dashuria e zbukuron,disa thone e fisnikeron . disa e ben femren te jete ne qender te vemendjes etj.etj.
> 
> Une kam nje mendim te bukur nuk di sa e perkrahni Ju n.q.se jo jepni versionet tuaja.
> 
> FEMRA QE DASHURON ,NUK PLAKET SHPEJT.


*Kurse une kam degjuar dicka jo te mire x nje femer te dashuruar: eshte e rrezikshme*

----------


## pranvera bica

> Nuk jam pak fare dakort.Femra,ashtu si edhe mashkulli nuk mund të dashurojë gjithë jetën e rrjedhimisht të mos plaket.Dihet që me kalimin e viteve,vëndin e dashurisë e zë respekti,dhëmbshuria,etj.Ja më pyet ti mua ose unë ty shoqja ime e fëmijërisë.
> Akoma e dashuron bashkëshortin apo tani vetëm se e do për hir të asaj kohe të bukur që keni kaluar.Unë të them të drejtën,bashkëshorten tani nuk e dashuroj më por natyrisht që e dua dhe e respektoj.Një puthje tani nuk na drithëron më.Një prekje nuk na çon më në qiellin e shtatë.Eh.Ikën ato.


Beso! S'po  flasim per meshkujt, do jete tjeter gje per meshkujt sa te mbarojme me femren...Une besoj te kunderten per ju si cift ...Te dy jeni te rinj e shume simpatike,pra akoma e deshironi njeri-tjetrine per rrjedhoje kjo deshire ju mban ne forme...pastaj nqse jo dashuro ,biro dashuro, se vetem ajo e shkrete s'njeh moshe...

 MOS I VESHTRO GUNEN,PO SHIKOI PUNEN.

 GJej momentin t'ju uroj baballareve festen meqe eshte dita e tyre sot. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> Beso! S'po  flasim per meshkujt, do jete tjeter gje per meshkujt sa te mbarojme me femren...Une besoj te kunderten per ju si cift ...Te dy jeni te rinj e shume simpatike,pra akoma e deshironi njeri-tjetrine per rrjedhoje kjo deshire ju mban ne forme...pastaj nqse jo dashuro ,biro dashuro, se vetem ajo e shkrete s'njeh moshe...
> 
>  MOS I VESHTRO GUNEN,PO SHIKOI PUNEN.
> 
>  GJej momentin t'ju uroj baballareve festen meqe eshte dita e tyre sot.


Se besoj se Besoja i shikon Gunen, se dhe Guna e vete ka ik per lesh. Po ai e ka te rutina, jeta e perditshme qe gjerat ndryshojne. Sidomos me afate deri ne vdekje. Lol

Beso, duhet te besh nje 'rimartese" prape mbas 20-25 vjetesh ti. Te duket vetja qe je i ri prape. Me te njejten grua flas dhe  sa here ta puthesh te dritherohesh again. Lol

----------


## pranvera bica

> Teta Vera po ne ato raste ku femra dashuron nje qe se dashuron, c'ndodh ne keto raste? Rinohet apo plaket para kohe?


dea_07!Dashuria eshte ceshtje e ndjenjave dhe jo e deshirave! Nuk mund te dashurosh pse do e me se paku pse duhet,prandaj dashuria e obliguar eshte e marre.Dashuria fitohet me dashuri.Nqse ndalesh se menduari per dashuri dije se nuk dashuron medhe do plakesh vertet para kohe... Eh jete jete... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

Varet se si ecen dashuria, sa e suksesshme eshte.Se ka dashuri qe i ka hedhur drejt vdekjes miletin.Kape qe tek Romeo e xhuljeta e deri tek ato studentet qe fluturojne nga katet e pallateve  apo pijne bar miu.Mendje mendje kjo dynja . :djall i fshehur:

----------


## pranvera bica

Si do qe te jete dashuria ne nuk mund te dashurojme sa here te duam,por vertet ato ,ata qe dashurojne e dini qe ju shkelqen fytyra...?

----------


## gjakushi

Pse kur dashuroj lotoj! Nga gezimi apo nga hidherimi?

----------


## pranvera bica

> Pse kur dashuroj lotoj! Nga gezimi apo nga hidherimi?


Gezimi dhe hidherimi jane moter e vella thuhet ,keshtu qe lotet jane te vlefshem per te dy ndjenjat...di qe lotet bejne mire kur dalin. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ZANOR

Kuptohet se dashuria rinon, sepse nese nuk te rinon ajo nuk osht dashuri.

----------


## martini1984

> Si do qe te jete dashuria ne nuk mund te dashurojme sa here te duam,por vertet ato ,ata qe dashurojne e dini qe ju shkelqen fytyra...?


Eshte e natyrshme kur behet behet fjale per ndjenjen!

----------


## riza2008

*Jam plotësisht dakort me mendimin :   Kur një femër dashuron ajo rinohet në shpirt,në veshje dhe në mendim.Prandaj mos e humbni rastin,mos ju ndani dashurisë kërkojeni atë në çdo cep të jetës,në çdo skut ku të jet futur dhe ecni krah për krah me të,atëhere do t'ja njohni vlerat.Respekte pranvera për temën shum interesante.....*

----------


## Izadora

Dashuria te rinon ,te s'bukuron dhe te jep forca .

----------


## Mciri

> Plot  opinione ka per femrat qe dashurojne!Disa thone qe dashuria e zbukuron,disa thone e fisnikeron . disa e ben femren te jete ne qender te vemendjes etj.etj.
> 
> Une kam nje mendim te bukur nuk di sa e perkrahni Ju n.q.se jo jepni versionet tuaja.
> 
> FEMRA QE DASHURON ,NUK PLAKET SHPEJT.


Sigurisht qe nuk plaket femra qe dashuron!
Por a dine te dashurojne te gjitha?...
Kam pershtypjen se 50% e tyre shohin interesin ne nje marredhenie, 49% kerkojne seksin, ndersa 1% dashuron vertet, por edhe ato dashuri ndodhin me teper neper romane e neper filma...
Mos e kam gabim?... Me falni, e thashe pa dashje... Nuk kisha bere ndonjehere nga keto anonimet dhe thashe ta provoj nje here edhe une. 
Ne fakt, te gjitha kerkojne nje burre, per te kryer misionin riprodhues, sipas normave morale te kohes dhe, me pas, nga qe s'dine cfare te kerkojne pertypin si cimcakiz fjalen "dashuri". 
Ose shohin telenovela...

----------


## Enii

Dashuria te rinon gjithashtu dhe xxx....

po sigurisht nese eshte ajo e para vetem existon formula ndryshe te plak ....

----------


## izabella

Normal qe dashuria te rinon......por ka dhe raste qe kur vuan nga dashuria plakesh para kohe....

----------

